# Ärger mit Java-Chat



## Zierquitte (21. Feb 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Seit einiger Zeit treten bei mir Probleme mit einem Java-Chat auf. Dieser hat zunächst einwandfrei funktioniert. Dann wurde irgendwann beim Start nicht mehr der Chat geladen, sondern ein nicht aktives Chatfenster, d.h. es wurden mehrere Teilnehmer in der Liste sowie das leere Textfeld und die Eingabezeile zwar angezeigt, der Chat lief jedoch nicht. Bei jedem Aufruf des Chats wurde jetzt dieses tote Fenster geladen, die angezeigten Teilnehmer in der Liste waren auch jedesmal dieselben.
Der aktuelle Stand ist, daß der Chat selten einmal auch wieder funktioniert, bis dann bei einem der nächsten Startversuche bald wieder das tote Fenster kommt.
Ich habe es mit dem Löschen von Cookies und temporären Internet-Dateien versucht, was aber anscheinend keinen Zusammenhang mit der Funktion aufweist. Die Administration antwortet leider nie auf technische Fragen.
Java an sich funktioniert übrigens, das Problem tritt nur mit diesem Chat auf, dieser wiederum funktioniert bei anderen Teilnehmern. Der Fehler muß also speziell in Verbindung mit meinem Computer und diesem Chat bestehen. Hat einer von euch schon ähnliche Schwierigkeiten gehabt und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Rat.
Zierquitte


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Feb 2007)

Guck mal in die Java-Konsole, was da so ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Guest (21. Feb 2007)

Ich habe nachgesehen: Die Java-Konsole wird in dem Fall, daß das tote Fenster erscheint, überhaupt nicht gestartet.


----------

